# preference point question



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a question about preference points that I'm hoping someone can help me with.

If I've been unsuccessful in one unit for several years in a row and decide to try a different unit next year, would I lose my preference points or would they transfer to the new zone that I'm applying for? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Powder my understanding is they tranfer, but check out the G&F web site for the full skinny or shoot an e-mail to the Dept.


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

The only way you lose your preference points is to not apply for a license or to draw your 1st choice tag. Check out the info at NDGF website:

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/hunting/weig ... ained.html


----------

